# Weisheitszahn/zähne



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, bei mir kommt aktuell der erste, oben links von sich selbst aus gesehen. Hat genug Platz, Zahnfleisch hats schon aufgesprengt und hab keine Schmerzen. Wär genial wenn jemand über seine Erfahrungen mit Weisheitszähnen erzählen kann. Natürlich nur wenn man welche bekommt, hat, oder hatte 

PS: Wenn ich mit der Zunge über das loose Zahnfleisch fahre fühlt es sich an als hätte ich Glibber im Mund


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sie komplett genug Platz haben und gut durchbrechen können: Alles np. Kann halt teilweise lange dauern, bis es durch ist.

Entfernen suckt ziemlich! Hab sie nicht entfernt, aber Bekannter hat 2 rausbekommen und ich glaube, das wird dir jeder sagen: Es tut weh^^
Anscheinend waren auch die Geräusche bei der Entfernung nicht so schön :S


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, oben ist Platz, aber unten kanns eng werden. Der erste kam jetzt ziemlich flott, da er relativ spitz ist und schon länger mit einem Teil durchgebrochen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, oben ist Platz, aber unten kanns eng werden. Der erste kam jetzt ziemlich flott, da er relativ spitz ist und schon länger mit einem Teil durchgebrochen.



Unten sind eig auch meistens die Problemzähnchen ;(


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei eine Routine-Untersuchung riet mir der Arzt, mal die Weisheitszähne genauer angucken zu lassen. Gesagt, getan.
Was kam dabei rum? Die Zähne stehen möglichst ungünstig, am besten alle 4 auf einmal raus. Richtig Schiss davor gehabt.

Der Tag kam, Vollnarkose und raus damit. Nachträgliche Schmerzen hatte ich eigentlich kaum, aber 2 Tage lang gabs nur Suppe 
So schlimm, wie alle sagen war es nicht, aber vermutlich ist das einfach unterschiedlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie alle sagen war es nicht, aber vermutlich ist das einfach unterschiedlich.



Meistens wird auch keine Vollnarkose angewendet und die Mittel für nach der Anästhesie wirken halt bei einigen nicht so lange oder stark ;P


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab 4 bekommen, hatten alle wunderbar Platz im Mund, sind auch heute noch problemlos drin. Ich hab vorher auch nie nen Zahn ziehen müssen oder sowas und trotzdem ging das alles reibungslos.
Aber ich kenne viele Leute, die damit Probleme hatten.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meistens wird auch keine Vollnarkose angewendet und die Mittel für nach der Anästhesie wirken halt bei einigen nicht so lange oder stark ;P



Ich kann VOllnarkose nur anraten, muss net mitkriegen, wie mir im Mund rumgeschnitten wird und so weiter 
Ich rede natürlich nur von Schmerzen nach dem Entfernen der Zähne


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2010)

Und wie verheilt das dann? Wächst einfach wieder normal Zahnfleisch drüber? Und was ist mit "stehen möglichst ungünstig" gemeint? Einfach damit sie keinen Platz haben oder eher das sie schräg rauskommen?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich soll beide Weisheitszähne gezogen bekommen - ohne Vollnarkose Darum sind se auch noch beide drin und machen bislang auch noch keine Probs *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem an Weisheitszähnen ist ja meistens, dass sie die Zähne nach vorne drücken. Jedenfalls wenn ich mich richtig erinner. Bei mir war es so, dass sie halt nicht oben bzw. unten zeigten, sondern laut Zahnarzt in die Horizontale tendierten 

Joa, das verheilt dann einfach. Die Zeit direkt nach dem Eingriff ist aber recht fies. Komischer Geschmack im Mund, ab und zu blutig, aber das kann man sich ja vorstellen.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2010)

Sollte auch mal Zahnartztstermin machen ^^Naja, ich bin erst mal beim Opktiker und dann Fitnessstudio, später nochmal schauen... Mein Zahn macht mir halt Sorgen weil er relativ spitz ist


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin 28 und meine Weisheitszähne sind immer noch nicht völlig durch. Mal wachsen sie, dann haben sie wieder ewig keine Lust dazu. Die "Wachstumsphasen" tun auch mal einen Tag oder zwei lang weh, dann ist alles wieder gut. Keine Ahnung, ob da Platzmangel herrscht, aber ich lasse dort keinen Zahnklempner ran.


----------



## Nebelgänger (6. Oktober 2010)

Yay!

Du Glückspilz.
Hab sie vor...3 oder 4 Jahren alle 4 Stück auf einen Schlag herausgenommen bekommen.
Das war ein Spaß. Vollnarkose inklusive. Ich war so wegetreten von dem Zeug, dass ich zuhause
überhaupt nicht bemerkt habe, dass die "Krater" sich langsam mit Blut gefüllt haben, sodass ich beim
umziehen plötzlich den ganzen Mund voll hatte...sah angeblich sehr interessant aus, als ich versucht habe zu sprechen.

Klar tut es weh, aber es ist kein Vergleich dazu, wenn sie drin bleiben. Meine Ma hat sie damals mit 50 erst herausbekommen,
aus welchen absurden Gründen auch immer. Das gesamte Gesicht ist zugeschwollen und der Kiefer vereitert.
Sei dir also sicher, dass wenn du sie drin lässt, es auch auf langfristige Sicht keine Probleme geben wird.
Ansonsten gilt: So früh wie möglich raus mit dem Mist, umso weniger wahrscheinlich wird eine fiese Komplikation 

So long, so far, solala.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab vor 4 monaten die Zähne rausbekommen und immer noch meinen Spaß damit. Der eine Hohlraum hat sich nachhaltig entzündet, so dass ich 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag zum Zahnarzt musste zum ausspülen und jetzt warten muss, bis das Zahnfleisch von unten nach oben zugeheilt ist...nicht so lustig.


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin 24 und habe noch nicht alle Weisheitszähne. Die beiden, die schon durchgekommen sind, wachsen allerdings unproblematisch und müssen nicht gezogen werden. Sie gleichen sogar eine Zahnlücke aus, die seit meiner Kindheit zwischen meinen Vorderzähnen bestand. Dafür fehlt mir ein normaler Backenzahn, der mir mit 15 Jahren beim Taekwondo rausgetreten wurde. :-(

Und auch wenn die Weisheitszähne bei den meisten Menschen im Laufe des Lebens gezogen werden, sollte man sie gut pflegen. Denn sobald sie Karies bekommen, müssen sie wohl oder übel raus. Die Wunde die dabei entsteht, heilt nach einiger Zeit wieder komplett zu. Das Zahnfleisch bedeckt den Kiefer dann lückenlos.

Das gereizte Zahnfleisch sollte man gut pflegen. Auch, wenn die WZ gerade erst durchbrechen, verschafft das Linderung. Ich empfehle kalten Kamillentee, der beruhigt und desinfiziert.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir sind 3 auf dem Weg nach Draußen, haben allerdings genug Platz wie es aussieht und wachsen gerade raus. Hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (6. Oktober 2010)

Meine vier liegen irgendwo in einer Schublade bei mir daheim 

Wer's nicht glaubt bekommt PIIIIX


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann VOllnarkose nur anraten, muss net mitkriegen, wie mir im Mund rumgeschnitten wird und so weiter
> Ich rede natürlich nur von Schmerzen nach dem Entfernen der Zähne



Ich würde davon abraten. Jede einzelne Narkose bietet ein unkalkulierbares Risiko mit fatalen Folgen für die Gesundheit. Mein Vater war Anästhesist und hat seit dieser Zeit Angst vor jeder Narkose, weil immer was schief gehen kann.
Eine Vollnarkose sollte man wie eine Operation nur im Notfall anwenden.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. Oktober 2010)

Also meine wurden mit lokaler Betäubung entfernt. Die waren aber auch recht unproblematisch. Bei den ersten beiden zähnen hat die Sitzung ca. 20min gedauert.

5 Min für Spritzen etc
5 Min Warten bis Betäubung wirkt
5 Min Zähne raus
5 Min Wunden verschließen

Bei den anderen beiden wars komplizierter. Da hat zuerst die Betäubung nicht gewirkt. Zweimal nachspritzen, danach 8 Stunden totes Gesicht. Ich sah ungefähr so aus -> 

Dazu kam noch, dass beim letzten Zahn die Wurzel krum war und er einfach nicht raus wollte. Aber nach angemessenem Kraftaufwand hat er dann doch nachgegeben


----------



## Cazor (6. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde davon abraten. Jede einzelne Narkose bietet ein unkalkulierbares Risiko mit fatalen Folgen für die Gesundheit. Mein Vater war Anästhesist und hat seit dieser Zeit Angst vor jeder Narkose, weil immer was schief gehen kann.
> Eine Vollnarkose sollte man wie eine Operation nur im Notfall anwenden.




Ich mache das fast täglich. 
Das Risiko bei einer Vollnarkose liegt teilweise beim Patienten selbst (nüchtern erscheinen und nicht rauchen).
Warum? Bei jeder Vollnarkose wird man so weit narkotisiert, dass alle unsre Reflexe (Schluckreflex zB, Atmung) aussetzen. 
Dann wird intubiert. Beim Zahnarzt nehmen wir dazu einen Woodbridge Tubus, der am unteren Ende einen kleinen Ballon hat, welcher die Luftröhre abdichtet. Aber bevor der Tubus sitzt, muss man den Kopf recht weit reklinieren und den Patienten flach lagern, sodass es zum Eindringen von irgendwas (Nahrung, Kaffee oder Magensaft der sich beim Rauchen gebildet hat) aus der Speiseröhre in die Luftröhre kommen kann. Das nennt man Aspiration. Und das is gar nicht gut.

Weiteres Risiko liegt natürlich beim Anästhesisten. Der Patient muß im Aufklärungsgespräch gründlich zu bekannten Erkrankungen, Allergien etc. befragt werden.
Gerade bei schmerzhaften Eingriffen spritzt man dem noch schlafenden Patienten gern Novalgin, was ein Hystaminausschütter ist und allergische Reaktionen auslösen kann.. 
Aöllerwichtigstes ist jedoch die Sauerstoffsättigung. Die nimmt man an einem Finger ständig ab mit einem Pulsoxy. Liegt so bei 96~100% der roten Blutkörperchen in den Gefäßen des Fingers, die mit Sauerstoff gesättigt sind. Was im Finger gesättigt ist, ist es erst recht im Gehirn.
EKG hat man laufen, Puls, Blutdruck.. damit sind Risiken minimiert. Es sei denn, der Anästhesist selber schläft.
Was ich noch nicht erlebt habe.

Die Narkosemittel sind heutzutage so "sauber", dass man eine Vollnarkose, wie wir sie durchführen, jeden Tag bekommen könnte. Wir verwendem keine Narkosegase. Die Mittel werden vom Körper ruckzuck abgebaut, sodass einer recht zeitnahen Heimfahrt nach der Narkose nix im Weg steht. Da kommt nichts mehr "zurück", was die Atmung zB gefährden könnte, was raus ist, bleibt auch raus. 


Zu den Weisheitszähnen: Im Laufe der Evolution haben sich unsere Kiefer verkürzt, die Anzahl der Zähne ist aber gleich geblieben. So haben die Weisheitszähne (gerade im Unterkiefer) keinen Platz und kommen oft so, dass sie die komplette Zahnreihe zusammenschieben. Damit wird die Mundhygiene erschwert bzw. es kommt sogar zu Zahnfehlstellungen (untere beide Schneidezähne - die Einser- schieben sich übereinander). Also keine Angst und raus damit.


Problem: Vollnarkosen beim Zahnarzt werden nur bei Kindern bis zum vollendeten 12. Lebensjahr (12. Geburtstag ist zu spät) von den Kassen bezahlt. 
Wer eine Vollnarkose für die Extraktion der Weisheitszähne will, muß diese entweder selbst bezahlen (1. Stunde ca 350 Euro, jede weitere ca 100 Euro) oder seine Kasse fragen und beim Facharzt eine Diagnose zur Notwendigkeit der Vollnarkose stellen lassen. Bei solchen Sachen ist es meist so: jeder Zahn würde umspritzt mit einem Lokalanästhetikum, was bei bei allen 4en (in 4 Quadranten) zu einer Lähmung des Kehlkopfes und so weiter führen könnte und somit existiert eine gewisse Notwendigkeit zu einer Vollnarkose. Oder panische Angst, obwohl die ein eher riskanter Weg ist. Mit Zahnarzt, Anästhesist und Kasse besprechen.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ganz üble Geschichte...



Tjoa - und darum möcht ich ne Vollnarkose haben. Scheiss auf die Risiken...wenn ich mir vorstelle, das der Zahnarzt 5min an meinen Zähnen zieht Bei kleinen Kindern wird sowas auch nicht ohne Vollnarkose gemacht. Und ich soll 415,00 Euro zahlen 

Und mein Trauma sitzt mit Sicherheit tiefer dann....


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch meine 4 Weissheitszaehne mit einer Vollnarkose gezogen bekommen. Preis lag um die 300 , wenn ich mich recht entsinne. War mir auch lieber so. Ob die Krankenkasse das uebernommen hat, weiss Ich nicht, aber glaub nein.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie klingt in der Medizin immer alles schlimm. Aus den ganzen fies klingenden Sachen könnte man einen perfekten Horror-Film machen. o.O


----------



## ThoWeib (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein einer Weisheitszahn kam vor 20 Jahren durch. Ist immer noch da, wo er hingehört, ist nicht gammelig, und hat den Rest des Gebisses auch nicht lädiert. Daher bleibt er drin, und bis dato hat der Zahnarzt auch nie was von "Der müsste mal weg" gesagt.

Bei meinem insgesamt ziemlich miesen Gebiß (Überbiß, schiefstehende Schneidezähne, Almalgam, wohin das Auge blickt, und dann noch ein paar Kronen) ist das fast schon ein Wunder.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eine Menge Erfahrungen, aber wenn ich die niederschreibe, willst du nicht mehr zum Arzt.

Naja, wenn ich es mir recht überlege, wirst du es überleben.

Meine waren noch komplett drin. Also zwei mal zwei Zähne während zwei Terminen.
Zuerst: Drei Spritzen gegen die Schmerzen. Eine davon oben in den Gaumen. Echt lecker, wenn sich alles wie Gummi anfühlt. 
Dann wurde mit einem Fräser das Zahnfleisch aufgeschnitten bzw. eher aufgerissen, knapp hinter den Backenzähnen. Ständig wurden diese runden Wattebuschel links und rechts gewechselt, die waren nach 30 Sekunden blutrot und triefnass. Dann wurde der Zahn rausgehebelt. Das waren schon heftige Schmerzen.

Das Lustige war die zweite OP. Da ließ nämlich die Wirkung des Schmerzmittels nach der Hälfte der Zeit nach, aber noch mal nachspritzen ging nicht mehr, war ja alles schon wund und blutig. Also irgendwie die Schmerzen überleben.. und immerzu die blutigen Wattebuschel. 
Kaum war ich dann einen Tag daheim, rissen die Nähte auf und ich musste in die Notaufnahme... wer hätte gedacht, dass man so sehr aus dem Mund bluten kann. Die ganze Notaufnahme war danach rot.. weil ich zwei Stunden warten musste.

Ich bin sicherlich keine Memme, habe schon fast 10 OPs hinter mir an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen, war ein halbes Jahr Dialysepatient und und und... aber DAS war das Allerschlimmste, was ich je erlebt hab.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich oben keine Weisheitszähne mehr habe, da ich als relativ kleiner Bub die komplette obere Zahnreihe (bis auf einen winzigen Eckzahn) entfernt bekommen habe...

Und unten ist noch nichts zu spüren oder so... hoffe das ich auch Glück habe


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab letztes Jahr alle 4 Weisheitszähne rausbekommen.

Kurzes Fazit: Extrem schmerzhafte Entfernung, Gesamtdauer der "OP" war ca. 3 Stunden da die unteren beiden rausgebrochen werden mussten.
Essen danach: unmöglich. Erst ca. 1 Woche später konnte ich überhaupt erst wieder daran denken, weiche Nudeln zu essen. Davor ging nur Suppe und Brei ohne Stücke.


Achja Kieferhöhle ist beidseitig aufgeplatzt bei mir, musste also auch noch genäht werden.  Ich hoffe bei dir tuts auch so weh. :>
BTW: OP war OHNE (!) Vollnarkose. Nur Spritze.


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kaum war ich dann einen Tag daheim, rissen die Nähte auf und ich musste in die Notaufnahme... wer hätte gedacht, dass man so sehr aus dem Mund bluten kann. Die ganze Notaufnahme war danach rot.. weil ich zwei Stunden warten musste.





Darum sollte man auch privat versichert sein (:

Nein Spass, du musstest 2 Stunden warten? Wen hast du denn erwischt, hast wohl jemand angesprochen der meinte: Ich bin nicht im Dienst.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich oben keine Weisheitszähne mehr habe, da ich als relativ kleiner Bub die komplette obere Zahnreihe (bis auf einen winzigen Eckzahn) entfernt bekommen habe...
> 
> Und unten ist noch nichts zu spüren oder so... hoffe das ich auch Glück habe



Bahh... was Dir denn passiert ?? Ihhh... warum denn alle oben?


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Darum sollte man auch privat versichert sein (:
> 
> Nein Spass, du musstest 2 Stunden warten? Wen hast du denn erwischt, hast wohl jemand angesprochen der meinte: Ich bin nicht im Dienst.



Nun, meine Verletzung war ja nicht lebensbedrohlich und direkt vor mir war eine Migrantenfamilie, die unbedingt zu 10. auftauchen und scheinbar alle behandelt werden mussten.


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmm und wenn Angela Merkel reinmaschiert kommt und hat Nasenbluten die wird sofort behandelt oder wie ;P

Ich mein aber, wenn man so stark blutet, sollte man schon direkt behandelt werden.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Oktober 2010)

bei mir sind 3 weisheitszähne schon da und der letzte is gerade am raus wachsen

bei mir haben sie zum glück alle genug platz und fühlen sich anscheinend sehr wohl^^

das einzige was mich genervt hat waren so zahnfleisch reste die noch etwas über die zähne rüber abstanden so wie deckelchen aber die hab ich mir selber rausgeschnitten und seit die weg sind is alles wunderbar


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir mussten alle 4 auf einmal raus. War damals bei der Bundeswehr und das war eine Woche vorm Abflug in den Auslandseinsatz. War Bedingung,Zähne raus oder kein Flug(ein paar waren schon etwas entzündet und da es im Ausland nur begrenzte Ressourcen dafür gibt, musste das noch schnell in Deutschland gemacht werden). 

Nunja was soll ich sagen es war die Hölle, es sollten alle 4 raus und nur mit örtlicher Betäubung. Das Problem bei entzündeten Zähnen ist, dass die Betäubung meist nicht richtig wirken kann. Joa und das hab ich dann gemerkt, trotz mehrmaligen Nachspritzen hab ich so gut wie alles gemerkt...diese Schmerzen wünsche ich wirklich keinem. Natürlich sind dabei auch noch 2 Weissheitszähne abgebrochen sodass die mir mit irgendwelchen "Brechstangen" im Mund rumhantiert haben. Danach hatte ich 1 Woche dicke Backen und die erste Nacht(war in einem BW Krankenhaus) hat es ordentlich nachgeblutet.


Kann echt nur jedem den Tipp geben sich die Dinger so schnell wie möglich rausholen zu lassen, die machen garantiert irgendwann Ärger. Also nicht erst so lange warten wie ich.

Das Erlebnis war auch der Grund wieso ich viele Jahre nicht zum Zahnarzt gegangen bin, hatte einfach die Schnauze voll davon. Naja aber irgendwann lässt es sich halt nicht mehr vermeiden  inzwischen bin ich regelmäßig beim Zahnarzt. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen dass es in dem BWK wie in einem Schlachthaus abging und einer nach dem anderen abgefertigt wurde(ist toll wenn man die anderen vom Wartezimmer aus vor Schmerzen stöhnen hört -.-). Da wird nicht viel Rücksicht auf den einzelnen genommen, mir wurde gesagt ich soll mich nicht so anstellen als die am ziehen waren.

Mein jetziger Zahnarzt ist da ganz anders,sehr rücksichtsvoll und nett.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine waren noch komplett drin. Also zwei mal zwei Zähne während zwei Terminen.
> Zuerst: Drei Spritzen gegen die Schmerzen. Eine davon oben in den Gaumen. Echt lecker, wenn sich alles wie Gummi anfühlt.
> Dann wurde mit einem Fräser das Zahnfleisch aufgeschnitten bzw. eher aufgerissen, knapp hinter den Backenzähnen. Ständig wurden diese runden Wattebuschel links und rechts gewechselt, die waren nach 30 Sekunden blutrot und triefnass. Dann wurde der Zahn rausgehebelt. Das waren schon heftige Schmerzen.
> 
> ...



Ähm...warst du beim Zahnarzt oder hat das Papa zuhause auf der Werkbank gemacht?


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ähm...warst du beim Zahnarzt oder hat das Papa zuhause auf der Werkbank gemacht?



Beim Zahnarzt...

aber bestimmt bei einem in Silent Hill


----------



## Tyro (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Zahnarzt sagt mir auch seit Ende letztem Jahres, dass meine alle raus müssen, doch hat ich dieses Jahr andere persöhnliche Probleme, sodass mir meine Weisheitszähne herzlich egal waren, außerdem habe ich eine risiege Angst vor Spritzen, in den Arm hab ich kein Problem aber im Mund krieg ich echt Angst, daher kommt örtliche Betäubung für mich nicht in Frage, wenn dann mit Vollnarkose, zumal ich keine 4 sondern 5 Weisheitszähne habe, konnte es zu erst gar nicht glauben, als mein Arzt mir das erzählt hat, dachte der wollte mich verarschen aber dann hat er mir die Röntgenaufnahmen gezeigt und ich habe tatsächlich etwas seitlich unterhalb eines Weisheitszahnes ein weiteres Zahngebilde in einer Art Blase, dass auch mit raus muss. Mal gucken, ob die Krankenkasse das übernimmt, ist ja eigentlich ein Sonderfall naja, werd mir für Ende diesen Jahres einen Beratungstermin beim Kieferchirugen machen und dann werden sie nächstes Jahr irgendwann rauskommen!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Danach hatte ich 1 Woche dicke Backen und die erste Nacht(war in einem BW Krankenhaus) hat es ordentlich nachgeblutet.




mir musste zum glück noch keiner gezogen werden,dafür aber meinem Bruder zwei stück auf einmal...der ist ein echt magerer Typ,fast schon dürr,aber nach der OP sah der tagelang aus wie Helmut Kohl im Gesicht.ohne scheiss...udn essen war auch erst nach einer woche wieder möglich...
also derhjenige kann wirklich von Glück reden wenn da alles gut verläuft bei so einer op...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bahh... was Dir denn passiert ?? Ihhh... warum denn alle oben?



Aufgrund der anhaltenden Fieberkrämpfe etc. die ich damals hatte, faulte die obere Zahnreihe einfach weg, also wurden alle bis auf den einen einsamen kleinen Eckzahn rausgenommen...


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir wurden zwei in einer Sitzung und die anderen zwei in der anderen Sitzung rausgenommen. Ich hatte zu wenig Platz im Mund und mein Zahnarzt wollte die lieber früher rausnehmen als dass mir die Schneidezähne verschoben werden. Er hat nur lokal betäubt und hat da dann aufgeschnitten und die rausgeholt. Es ging alles ziemlich flott und ich wurde danach auch nicht blau oder angeschwollen =) hatte also eigentlich "gute" Erfahrungen damit. Etwas Schmerzen nachdem die Betäubung nachgelassen hat aber nichts wo keine Schmerztablette geholfen hätte.


----------



## Irn-Bru (7. Oktober 2010)

was auch immer ein Risiko bei Weissheitszahn OPs ist,ist die Gefahr dass die Nebenhöhlen geöffnet werden. Hatte ich bei mir auch befürchtet,dann hätte ich nämlich nicht fliegen dürfen, wegen Druckausgleich. Aber wie gesagt je früher die raus kommen umso besser,nicht lange warten. Ist zwar unangenehm und man läuft 1 Woche mit dicken backen rum,aber immer noch besser als wenn die sich richtig entzünden, dann geht der Spaß nämlich erst richtig los.

Als ich das erste mal nach vielen Jahren(nach der WeissheitszahnOP) wieder beim Zahnarzt war meinte er nur "oh schön die 8er(Weissheitszähne) sind schon alle raus".

Inzwischen hab ich meine Zahnarztphobie überwunden und gehe sogar gern hin. Ist alles nicht so schlimm wie man das immer denkt, das einzige was bisschen weh tut ist die Spritze,aber wenn man einen vernünftigen Zahnarzt hat merkt man auch das kaum. Das Bohren usw. ist absolut nicht schlimm,höchstens etwas unangenehm wenn er mit einer groben Fräse rumdoktert,dann vibriert der ganze Kopf ,aber man hat keine Schmerzen.

Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit alternativen Schmerzunterdrückungsmethoden wie z.B. Hypnose? Würde mich echt mal interessieren ob das funktioniert


----------



## Cazor (8. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit alternativen Schmerzunterdrückungsmethoden wie z.B. Hypnose? Würde mich echt mal interessieren ob das funktioniert




witzig^^ - was eine Hypnose nämlich eben nicht kann, ist Schmerzen zu unterdrücken. Darum funktionierts bei sowas auch nicht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Oktober 2010)

> witzig^^ - was eine Hypnose nämlich eben nicht kann, ist Schmerzen zu unterdrücken. Darum funktionierts bei sowas auch nicht.



ahja....

Mein Link


----------



## Cazor (8. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ahja....
> 
> Mein Link




Das ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch. Ich weiß auch bei mir in der Gegend Zahnärzte, die das anbieten. 
Hypnose vermag es entgegen den Werbungen auf deiner Seite eben nicht, Schmerzen zu unterdrücken. Und da kommt für mich ein Punkt hin.
Es sieht auch so aus, dass Schlafmittel wie Propofol, die zur Narkose oder von Michael Jackson verwendet werden, nicht ausreichen, um Schmerz auszuschalten. Sogar in der tiefsten Vollnarkose sind noch Opiate gegen den Schmerz vonnöten. Sollte eine Hypnose dagegen solch ein Wunder vollbringen, das wäre (is ja aktuell) Nobelpreisverdächtig. 
Vielleicht verwenden die Zahnärzte "zusätzlich" zur Hypnose ja doch Mittel wie Dormicum? Oder Lachgas? Lokalanästhesie?


Was es noch gibt, ist die Elektroanalgesie. Hier wird ein Niederspannungsstrom auf den zu betäubenden Nerv gelegt. Erforderlich ist die Compliance des Patienten. Dieser bekommt das Reglerkästchen, mit der die Stärke des Stroms erhöht wird, in die Hand gedrückt und erhöht diese halt selbst, bis die betäubende Wirkung eintritt. Funktioniert meist sehr gut. Unsere Nerven "arbeiten" selbst über elektrische Impulse und hier wird angesetzt. 

Ich rede hier nicht vom Fuchs, ich habe einige Tausend Vollnarkosen beim Zahnarzt mitgemacht. 
Eine Intubationsnarkose ist für mich die sauberste und korrekteste Lösung.
Einer meiner Anästhesisten hat sich mit dem Thema Hypnose befaßt und wir haben einige Gespräche zu dem Thema gehabt. Ich kann mich nur seiner Meinung anschließen und diese vertrete ich hier. 
Er hat die notwendige theoretische Erfahrung, ich nur die praktische.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hatte vor ner Woche oder so auch noch Schmerzen wegen einem Weisheitszahn. Glaube mittlerweile sind alle durchgebrochen und überall genug Platz. Mein Zahnarzt meinte mal, ich gehöre zu den 2% der Bevölkerung, bei denen das Gebiss so super sitzt, dass alles so gelassen werden kann wie es ist. In dem Sinne... Prost


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab während meiner Grundausbildung beim Bund beide untere gezogen bekommen.
Bei mir wars ein wenig problematisch, weil ich danach gleich 7 Stunden Zug fahren musste ( nach Hause ).
Als die Betäubung nachgelassen hatte, gings mir ziemlich dreckig, aber wenn du einfache Ibuprofen 400 mg Tabletten ( gibts ohne Rezept ) nimmst reicht das völlig um schmerzfrei zu sein.
Nach 10 Tagen hab ich wieder Sport mitgemacht und brauchte keine schmerzmittel mehr.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir sind drei Stück draußen bzw. zwei davon noch am rauswachsen, nur einer lässt sich noch nicht blicken. Unten bin ich mir sicher, dass sie genug Platz haben, weil ich unten hinten sowieso zwei Zahnlücken habe. Oben bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Allerdings hab ich höllische Angst vor Zahnärzten. Ich war als kleines Kind bei einem Depp in Behandlung, mein Kieferorthopäde arbeitete scheinbar mit der Russenmafia zusammen (abgesehen davon waren die fünf Stunden, in denen ich meine feste Zahnspange bekommen hab, die absolute Hölle auf Erden) und so weiter. Bis vor zwei Jahren war ich bei einem Zahnarzt in Behandlung, der tatsächlich sehr Acht gegeben hat auf die Emotionen der Patienten. Hatte z.B. eine Wurzelbehandlung, die überhaupt nicht weh getan hat, weil ich nur ein leises "Au" relativ am Anfang losgelassen hab. Daraufhin hat er nachgespritzt, kam nach 10 Minuten wieder und alles war gut. Mein Problem ist nicht nur der Schmerz, damit komm ich klar, auch wenn mir schlecht gesetzte Spritzen immer die Tränen in die Augen schießen lassen (im Mund zumindest), ich hab kein Problem mit Blut im Mund, solang ich's nicht runterschlucken muss. Ein anderes großes Problem für mich sind die akustischen Reize beim Zahnarzt. Ich kriege Panik, wenn ich Bohrer etc. zu laut höre. Mein alter Zahnarzt hat mir immer erlaubt, mir meinen iPod aufzusetzen und voll aufzudrehen (und damit meine ich voll aufzudrehen), jedes Mal, wenn er mich was fragen oder mir etwas sagen wollte, hat er mir eben kurz auf die Schulter getippt. Leider hat sich besagter Arzt vor rund 2 Jahren das Leben genommen - Seither war ich auch nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt. Ich putz mir regelmäßig die Zähne und hoffe, dass ich keine Zahnschmerzen bekomme. Denn ich will nicht erst 10 traumatisierende Behandlungen erfahren, weil der Arzt nicht auf meine Panik eingeht, bis ich mal den richtigen Arzt gefunden hab. Also geh ich nur alle paar Jahre mal hin, wenn's weh tut. Wo ich das nächste Mal hingehe - Keine Ahnung. Werd ich mir überlegen, wenn's soweit ist. Bis dahin kann mir der Zahnarzt gestohlen bleiben. Ich weiß, ich als Rettungsdienstler sollte es besser wissen, aber... Seit wann sind Angst und Panik rational?


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab damals alle 4 gezogen bekommen gleichzeitig. Örtliche Betäubung hat gereicht.. für die Behandlung... danach hab ich soviel Ibuprofen 600 gefuttert über 4-5 Tage. Danach gings


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Oktober 2010)

> Denn ich will nicht erst 10 traumatisierende Behandlungen erfahren, weil der Arzt nicht auf meine Panik eingeht, bis ich mal den richtigen Arzt gefunden hab. Also geh ich nur alle paar Jahre mal hin, wenn's weh tut. Wo ich das nächste Mal hingehe - Keine Ahnung. Werd ich mir überlegen, wenn's soweit ist. Bis dahin kann mir der Zahnarzt gestohlen bleiben. Ich weiß, ich als Rettungsdienstler sollte es besser wissen, aber... Seit wann sind Angst und Panik rational?



Mir gings da eigentlich genauso wie dir. Als ich dann gezwungenermaßen zum Zahnarzt musste, hatte ich auch erst Befürchtungen dass das so ein Schlächter wie beim Bund ist. Er war aber genau das Gegenteil,sehr verständnisvoll und behutsam, ich brauchte nur zucken schon hat er gefragt ob alles ok ist. Er erklärt mir alles ganz genau was er macht und nimmt sehr viel Rücksicht. Ich finde die Bohrgeräusche zwar auch nicht so toll,aber ich kann sie aushalten und denke mal kein Zahnarzt wird was dagegen haben wenn du dabei laut Musik hörst.

Die meisten Zahnärzte sind aufgrund der Tatsache das die Krankenkassen nicht mehr alles zahlen viel rücksichtsvoller geworden und gehen mehr auf ihre Patienten ein. Immerhin wollen sich dich ja als Patient behalten und dir die ein oder andere Krone etc. verkaufen. Davor konnte ihnen das ja relativ egal sein wie du dich fühlst, kommen musstest du ja so oder so.
Viele gehen halt nur noch hin wenn es wirklich nicht mehr geht oder wenn sie Geld zusammen gespart haben. Umso wichtiger ist es für die Zahnärzte dass du ihnen vertraust und auch wieder zu ihnen gehst.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab am 22.10  Op Termin.

Mal schauen wie das wird.

Angst hab ich keine.

Nur will halt nicht dannach auf i.welche Plörre als Nahrungsmittel angewiesen sein.

:O


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nur will halt nicht dannach auf i.welche Plörre als Nahrungsmittel angewiesen sein.



Darum kommt man bei Operationen im Mundbereich nicht herum. Feste Nahrung und Milchprodukte sind erst mal tabu. Baby-Nahrung ist aber gar nicht so schlecht, wie man denkt. Obst-Gläschen sind sogar sehr lecker und Fruchtpüree lässt sich auch selbst herstellen.

Ansonsten viel Kamillentee trinken und auch mal damit spülen, das hilft eigentlich immer.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Was die Baby-Breis angeht, kann ich Deanne nur zustimmen. Eine Freundin und ich haben uns vor gut zwei Jahren zusammen piercen lassen, sie die Zunge, ich die Lippe. Und danach waren auch erstmal Milchprodukte für eine Woche gestrichen. Nach dem Piercen sind wir noch in den Supermarkt gefahren um mal zu schauen, was es so gibt, was wir noch essen können - Obst war auch ein bisschen blöd wegen der Säure. Haben dann ein paar Babygläschen a la "Milde Banane" oder "Milder Pfirsich" gekauft, und ich hab mich wirklich viel davon ernährt. Als warme Mahlzeit gab's meistens eine Gemüse- oder Hühnerbrühe mit Nudel- oder Reiseinlage, zu trinken viel Kamillentee, wie Deanne schon erwähnt hat. Dazu noch ordentlich desinfizieren und ich hatte nach drei Tagen keine Schmerzen mehr und es war überhaupt nicht mehr geschwollen.

Aber man muss sich eben dran halten. Kenn z.B. jemand, bei der sich das Piercing (selbe Stelle, selbes Piercingstudio) derbe entzündet hat, weil sie überhaupt nichts für die Heilung getan hat - Oh Milch, trink ich doch mal einen Schluck! Und Desinfektionsmittel soll ich mir für drei Euro aus der Apotheke noch kaufen? Och nöööö. Tja. Ich glaub, es hat 5 Wochen gedauert, bis sie schmerzfrei war.

Dann kannst du dich entscheiden, was dir lieber ist. Länger Schmerzen oder ein paar Tage Babybrei und Suppe als Hauptnahrungsmittel.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Oktober 2010)

Da fühlt man sich i.wie ein wenig "entmannt" 

Naja..

Werde ich wohl durch müssen.

Meine Weisheitszähne sind alle 4 sowas von krumm.

Sah schon auf dem Röntgen nicht grade schön aus.

Bin gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## tschilpi (11. Oktober 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch. Ich weiß auch bei mir in der Gegend Zahnärzte, die das anbieten.
> Hypnose vermag es entgegen den Werbungen auf deiner Seite eben nicht, Schmerzen zu unterdrücken. Und da kommt für mich ein Punkt hin.
> Es sieht auch so aus, dass Schlafmittel wie Propofol, die zur Narkose oder von Michael Jackson verwendet werden, nicht ausreichen, um Schmerz auszuschalten. Sogar in der tiefsten Vollnarkose sind noch Opiate gegen den Schmerz vonnöten. Sollte eine Hypnose dagegen solch ein Wunder vollbringen, das wäre (is ja aktuell) Nobelpreisverdächtig.
> Vielleicht verwenden die Zahnärzte "zusätzlich" zur Hypnose ja doch Mittel wie Dormicum? Oder Lachgas? Lokalanästhesie?
> ...


Ich befasse mich schon seit einigen Jahren mit der Hypnose und kann dir versichern, dass die mentale Schmerzunterdrückung möglich ist.

Die Frage ist jedoch wie gut diese ist, wenn ein Zahnarzt nach einer Sitzung versucht, den Patienten in eine Trance zu versetzen um den Schmerz zu unterdrücken. Je nachdem was es für eine Behandlung ist, dürfte der Erfolg ziemlich niedrig sein.
Aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Patient mehrere Sitzungen bei einem Hypnotherapeuten hatte und beim Zahnarzt einen Zahn entfernen und einsetzen muss. 
Hier wäre es möglich, den Schmerz per Hypnose zu unterdrücken.

Gut, eine Operation ist was anderes.. eine Narkose wäre hier sicherlich von Nöten, wenn der Patient nicht gerade seit Jahren ein meisterlicher und ausgebildeter Hypnotiseur ist. ^^


----------



## Cazor (11. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Darum kommt man bei Operationen im Mundbereich nicht herum. Feste Nahrung und Milchprodukte sind erst mal tabu. Baby-Nahrung ist aber gar nicht so schlecht, wie man denkt. Obst-Gläschen sind sogar sehr lecker und Fruchtpüree lässt sich auch selbst herstellen.
> 
> Ansonsten viel Kamillentee trinken und auch mal damit spülen, das hilft eigentlich immer.




Das sind richtige und wichtige Ratschläge. Zusätzlich ist Kühlung zu empfehlen und zwar umgehendst. Ich empfehle dafür immer Wassereis lutschen. 
Nudelgerichte gehen übrigens auch, nur abkühlen lassen.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine Weisheitszähne auch alle 4 auf einmal raus bekommen mit Vollnarkose! Ich hab nen guten Zahnarzt, der gleichzeitig Kieferorthopäde ist und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Bei meinen halbjährlichen Profilaxe Termin haben wir irgendwann geröntgt und er hat halt gesagt, dass sie raus müssen... 

Kein großes Ding. Keine Schmerzen gehabt die nicht mit einer Paracetamol zu bekämpfen gewesen wären... und nen paar Kilos verliert man auch .

Ich würde wirklich Jedem empfehlen nach den Zähnen gucken zu lassen denn wenn sie raus kommen und das Gebiss verschieben sieht das nicht nur scheiße aus, man dann auch weitaus andere Probleme!


----------



## jolk (11. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nur will halt nicht dannach auf i.welche Plörre als Nahrungsmittel angewiesen sein.



machs wie ich, erst die eine seite und 2 monate danach die andere^^


Also ich habe meine vor genau 5 Stunden herausbekommen (rechte Seite)  
Ich hatte vorher noch nie was an meinen Zähnen gehabt, immer alle top^^, aber die Weisheitszähne sind angeblich halb unter den Knochen gewachsen, bzw würden dahin wachsen und desshalb müssten sie gezogen werden. 
Die Spritzen waren halb so wild, alle die mit mir darüber gesprochen haben meinten, dass die am schlimmsten wären, aber ich hatte nur leicht Tränen in den Augen (ungefähr so wie wenn man in die Nase gepiekst wird), Schmerzen aber keine.
Das einzig unangenehme bei der Operation war, das Rausholen der Zähne, weil das fühlt sich recht merkwürdig und auch etwas schmerzhaft an, aber auchnicht viel, insgesamt hat es glaube ich 15 Minuten gedauert, höchstens. 
Aber die ersten 2 Stunden danach waren mies, dauerhaft den Mund voller Schleim und Blut und unfähig was zu essen, weil man den Mund nicht richtig aufbekommt, aber das hat sich auch nach den 2 Stunden wieder gelegt. Getrennt rausziehen ist denke ich angenehmer. 
Außerdem habe ich nach der Operation noch so einen Laser bekommen, der angeblich helfen soll, dass nichts anschwillt, was bisher auch noch nicht wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt.

Ich hab Termin für alle 4.

(Einer ist schon fast ganz durchgebrochen und die anderen 3 sind noch unter dem Zahnfleisch vollkommen bedeckt)

Ich zieh´s einfach durch.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Oktober 2010)

"Doppelpost"




So, die Zähne sind draußen.

Eine gute viertel Stunde.

War garnicht so schlimm wie es alle immer beschreiben.

Ganz und garnicht.

Abgesehen davon dass ich grad noch lokal betäubt bin und ich aus der Fresse wie sonstwas blute geht´s mir blendend.







MfG


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Mir haben sie in einer Siztung alle 4 rausgeholt. 3 "einfach" gezogen und den letzten zertruemmert und dann die Stueckchen eingesammelt.
Ich war 2 Tage lang krankgeschrieben und bin dann wieder arbeiten gegangen. Hatte nicht mal ne dicke Backe.

Meine Schwester sah aus wie ein Hamster fuer ueber zwei Wochen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Oktober 2010)

naja kommt immer drauf an wie fest die im Kiefer sitzen und hab so schon kariös sind. Bei mir waren die richtig fest drin, der Zahnarzt äh Schlachter hat wie blöde rumgerissen und natürlich sind dabei welche zerbrochen.


----------



## Chakalaker (23. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mund war komplett taub 
Da war ich noch klein & dumm als ich sie rausgenommen bekommen hab und habe aus Neugierde mim messer an der tauben Lippe rumgespielt... und dann schließlich reingestochen weil ich ja nix gespürt habe^.^
jaja das war vor nem halben Jahr 

Abgesehen davon ging es...


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch am 13 meine Weisheitszähne gezogen bekommen. Die 2 unteren. 
Ich muss zugeben, es war höllisch. Die Zähne hatten zu wenig Platz, sehr krumme Wurzeln, links war schon etwas entzündet, rechts lag der Zahn laut dem Arzt sehr nah an dem Gefühlsnerv. 6 Betäubungsspritzen bekommen, und rechts beim Ziehen trotzdem noch Schmerzen gehabt. Danach gings eigentlich, erstmal hat mehr der Kiefer wehgetan, danach eher der Wundschmerz. Als aber ne Woche später die Fäden gezogen wurden gings schon wieder perfekt.

Zum Thema Vollnarkose: Ich habe von Anfang an 2 Spritzen in jede Seite bekommen. Bei 4 Zähnen sind das schonmal 8 Spritzen. Falls dann irgendwo auch was zu nah am Nerv o.Ä. ist muss man nachspritzen. Was davon jetzt ungesünder ist ...


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. Oktober 2010)

> Was davon jetzt ungesünder ist ...



geht nicht darum was gesünder ist. Bei einer Vollnarkose besteht halt immer ein gewisses Rissiko, dass man nicht mehr daraus erwacht, was niemand vorhersehen kann.


----------



## Sigmea (27. Oktober 2010)

Jeder Eingriff ist anders. Bei manch einem verkeilen sich die Zähne besonders, beim anderen brechen sie einfach nicht aus dem Zahnfleisch raus und es soll sogar Menschen geben, die bekommen in ihrem Leben überhaupt keine Weisheitszähne.

Ich hole packe jetzt mal meine Geschichte aus und eines vorweg: Es hat alles *rein gar nichts* mit schlechter Zahnpflege zu tun (!):

*199x :*
Ich bekam als Kleinkind Antibiotika, was sich in späteren Jahren als fatalen Fehler herausstellte.

*199x - 2010: *
Die Folgen sind bemerkbar. Ich habe wöchentlich Zahnsplitter auf meiner Zunge. Ich merke, dass meine Zähne in unregelmäßigen Abständen bröckeln. Ich hatte fast einen Viertel-Zahn auf der Zunge. Angst!
Zahnarztbesuche erweisen sich als niederschmetternd. Ich wurde angemotzt, wie schlecht meine Zahnpflege sei, obwohl ich putzte und putzte. Viele schmerzhafte Zahnarztbesuche musste ich über mich ergehen lassen.
Dieser Zahnarzt war langjähriger Freund meiner Eltern, aber in der Technik mittelalterlich veranlagt. Weswegen ich auch nichts sagte.
Über die Jahre zerfielen meine Backenzähne. Ein Trümmerfeld. Ein Zahn-Schlachtfeld. Zahnkopalypse oder so etwas in der Art. "Solang es nur die Backenzähne sind... . Beim Sprechen sieht man eh nur meine Frontzähne"
Ich ging anschließend nicht mehr zum Zahnarzt, da ich es hasste. (Meine Zähne waren/sind im übrigens nicht gelb gewesen. Ich betone das nur nochmal, falls einer "schlechte Zahnpflege" anprangert.)

*Februar 2010 :*
Der Tag musste ja irgendwann kommen an dem sogar meine Schneidezähne zerbarsten. Ja, jetzt war der Moment gekommen... und somit auch ein anderer. Der Besuch beim Ultra-Zahnarzt.
Er schaute meine "Zähne" an. Sprachlosigkeit. Irgendwie sah er mich als Herausforderung und freute sich. Vor allem, da so etwas mit 17 Jahren nicht alltäglich ist. Wir machten OP mit Vollnarkose aus.

*März 2010 : *
Der Tag war gekommen. Ich lag auf dem Stuhl lachte über Witze mit dem Zahnarzt, während der Anästhesist mir eine Infusion gab. "Ich spühre nichts..." Er legte die zweite an. Schlagartig brannte meine Lunge. Ich wollte etwas sagen,
aber mir wurde augenblicklich schwindelig und weg war ich. Ich kann mich erst an den zweiten Tag danach erinnern, als ich in meinem Zimmer aufwachte. Mir war elendig und ich kotze Blut und Spucke ununterbrochen. Mund konnte ich
nicht öffnen. Ich musste dennoch Pennizilien und Iboprofen 800 schlucken. Das war einer der miesesten Momente meines Lebens. ^^
Zwei Wochen später ging es mir wieder gut.


Jetzt fragt sich einer "Der übertreibt!", aber ich vergas zu erwähnen, dass ich nicht nur die netten Weisheitszähne gezogen bekam, sondern noch 11 weitere Backenzähne. Mittlerweile habe ich Titangewindestifte in den Kiefer geschraubt bekommen, nachdem der Knochen sich erholt hat. Ich habe nun Implantate. Die Behandlung ist erst seit gestern vollwertig beendet worden. 

Da es zu Problemen während der OP kam, wurde links unten, am Weisheitszahn, diese "Haut" äußerst komisch zugenäht. Fühlt sich an als würde ein Stück fehlen.


PS.: GZ an den, der diesen Post durchgelegen hat. 
PPS: Ich vergas glatt den Grund, warum Antibiotika in Kleinkinderjahren ein fataler Fehler ist: Die Zähne haben sich nicht richtig ausgebildet und somit nicht die endgültige Härte erreicht.

Soviel zu meiner Geschichte. Ich geh jetzt erstmal Stahlketten essen, tschau.


----------



## Chraesi (27. Oktober 2010)

Woha das klingt ja mal extrem schmerzhaft.

Mir gehts momentan ähnlich, wenn auch nicht so extrem. Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren zwei Schneidezähne bei Glatteis rausgehauen und bekomm da jetzt bald auch Implantate für rein. Von dem Unfall hatte ich echt lange was. Sind momentan so um die 4 oder 5 Operationen die mir das schon eingebracht hat. Und bald dann die nächste... da kommt Freude auf. Alle OPs mit lokaler Betäubung.

Die Weisheitszähne krieg ich dann irgendwann auch mal raus, momentan sind die aber noch nicht ganz so weit.

Zum Glück hab ich nen sehr netten Zahnarzt.


----------



## Wattefloeckchen (10. November 2010)

Meine erste Weißheitszahn-Op ging. Betäubung hat zwar erst nit richtig gewirkt, aber das war halb so wild.

Die zweite war voll übel... Die Ärztin wusste nicht wie sie meinen Zahn aus den Mund hebeln kann, und musste
deshalb Hilfe holen. Der Arzt der da war hat ihr an mir dann beigebracht, wie man das Ding rausholt (weil sie es nit wusste da das Ding so kompliziert fest saß).
Ich war deshalb so ne Art Versuchskanienchen. Und nebenbei wurde mir Beruhigungsmittel von einer Schwester in Sekundentakt
eingetröpfelt weil die mich nit ruhigstellen konnten, wegen meinen unerträglichen Schmerzen die ich erleiden musste. 

Also viel Spaß an alle die demnächst ihre Weißheitszähne entfernt bekommen. hehehe


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2010)

Wattefloeckchen schrieb:


> Die zweite war voll übel... Die Ärztin wusste nicht wie sie meinen Zahn aus den Mund hebeln kann, und musste
> deshalb Hilfe holen. Der Arzt der da war hat ihr an mir dann beigebracht, wie man das Ding rausholt



Ich verweise bei solchen Fällen an meinen ehemaligen Taekwondo-Trainingspartner. Der hat mir vor Jahren meinen Backenzahn recht fix rausgetreten.


----------



## Silmyiél (10. November 2010)

Es geht aber auch anders

- Termin ausgemacht
- Örtlich betäubt
- 4 Weisheitszähne rausgemacht
- 2 Tage lang nur weicheres Zeug gegessen
- am 3. Tag nach was richtigem zu Essen geschrien (es gab dann Rumpsteak^^)

Keine Probleme, kein nichts


----------



## Healor (10. November 2010)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Jeder Eingriff ist anders. Bei manch einem verkeilen sich die Zähne besonders, beim anderen brechen sie einfach nicht aus dem Zahnfleisch raus und es soll sogar Menschen geben, die bekommen in ihrem Leben überhaupt keine Weisheitszähne.
> 
> Ich hole packe jetzt mal meine Geschichte aus und eines vorweg: Es hat alles *rein gar nichts* mit schlechter Zahnpflege zu tun (!):
> 
> ...



Das alles nur weil du als Kind das Antibiotika nicht vertragen hast, oder spielten da noch andere Gründe mit?

Echt üble Sache, finde ich gut das du es durchgezogen hast und jetzt schön Beisserchen hast. Ich weiss wie nervig es ist, besonders als Kind/Jugendlicher ständig zum Zahnarzt bzw Kieferspezialisten zu rennen.


----------



## Sigmea (12. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Das alles nur weil du als Kind das Antibiotika nicht vertragen hast, oder spielten da noch andere Gründe mit?
> 
> Echt üble Sache, finde ich gut das du es durchgezogen hast und jetzt schön Beisserchen hast. Ich weiss wie nervig es ist, besonders als Kind/Jugendlicher ständig zum Zahnarzt bzw Kieferspezialisten zu rennen.



Japp, alles wegen Antibiotika. 

Ich selbst finde es einfach traumhaft wieder richtig beißen zu können. 

Ich renne ja immer noch zum Zahnarzt und find es eigentlich nicht mehr nervig, vor allem da ich meinen Zahnarzt nach dieser Sache sehr gut leiden kann. Merkwürdig... ^^


----------



## skyline930 (12. November 2010)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Ich hole packe jetzt mal meine Geschichte aus und eines vorweg: Es hat alles *rein gar nichts* mit schlechter Zahnpflege zu tun (!):
> 
> [...]
> 
> Die Behandlung ist erst seit gestern vollwertig beendet worden.



Autsch, das tut ja beim lesen weh >.>
Aber ein riesieges GZ dass du das hinter dir hast :]


----------



## Kartonics (12. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich mache das fast täglich.
> Das Risiko bei einer Vollnarkose liegt teilweise beim Patienten selbst (nüchtern erscheinen und nicht rauchen).
> Warum? Bei jeder Vollnarkose wird man so weit narkotisiert, dass alle unsre Reflexe (Schluckreflex zB, Atmung) aussetzen.
> Dann wird intubiert. Beim Zahnarzt nehmen wir dazu einen Woodbridge Tubus, der am unteren Ende einen kleinen Ballon hat, welcher die Luftröhre abdichtet. Aber bevor der Tubus sitzt, muss man den Kopf recht weit reklinieren und den Patienten flach lagern, sodass es zum Eindringen von irgendwas (Nahrung, Kaffee oder Magensaft der sich beim Rauchen gebildet hat) aus der Speiseröhre in die Luftröhre kommen kann. Das nennt man Aspiration. Und das is gar nicht gut.
> ...



Eine Vollnarkose kann man angeblich ein halbes Jahr lang noch erkennen also ganz so harmlos ist das net


----------

